# Nexgard



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

Has anyone used this how do you like it? I'm excited to try it and just wondering if anyone has had any issues or if you like or dislike?? Does it work for both really good?? Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

Bump

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

My clinic sells it. It is not labeled for deer ticks. But it will be soon. Most if the clients that use it, picked it because their dogs had a reaction to topical. It's very expensive. That's the biggest drawback. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

My dogs - outside of the puppy - have had two doses of it. One when they were part of the taste testing phase, and they got one this past month before we went out on a hike because we had already started pulling ticks off and I was lazy about using Frontline since my dogs get wet basically daily lol.

Given that I found three dead ticks about my room (the american dog tick is pretty common here), it definitely works to my experience.  None of the dogs have had any issues with it either. I like the company personally. They seem to make some of the safer products out there, IME. 

Cost is always the downside of a new product, but with all the concern about Trifexis, they definitely have a corner of the market with this one.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I got it for mine when it first came out. I got a call from the vet today offering me a free dose for each 6 pack I bought because they are now offering a price break if you buy the six. It was a pleasant surprise, I would have never known if they didn't call.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I just started using it 2 months ago, I haven't had any issues with it yet. No ticks yet either.


----------



## Mavericks Mom (Feb 7, 2014)

I stated using this 2 months ago and i have definitely noticed a lack in appetite. not sure what to do now? frontline topical or wait it out?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

We started it after the vets recommendation and after the label change to include deer ticks. I had seen some comments that were not the best, but decided to give it a try. 

No change in appetite for us. Although, mine will eat till his stomach bursts anyway.


----------

